

 As hackers, can you scrutinize my analysis for a start up? - benblodgett
http://sitecollab.com/results-of-collaboration-tools-survey/

======
aa_memon
The write up sounded great right up to the point when I started reading the
comments.

It reminded me of the saying by Henry Ford "if I had asked my customers what
they wanted they would have said a faster horse".

All those people are looking for a faster horse.

What worries me is that you don't mention if you have a Model T in mind.

My suggestion read those responses than destroy all record of them, they will
be there somewhere in the back of your mind and that's ok. But build the first
thing that comes to mind that was a real pain in the ass for you back in you
agency days.

Good luck

------
benblodgett
Please - I am dying for some feedback from this community on if this strategy
is productive.

